# World's Strongest Bodybuilder POUND-FOR-POUND Contest at the Mr. Olympia



## @(almost)ANYcost (Sep 17, 2010)

*Who is going to be in the Expo Saturday to watch this Showdown!?*

Its going to be very exciting, as I believe Stan can lay waste to them all... but I'm interested to see how the new pound-for-pound rules and the ability for NPC National Competitors to enter will change the dynamic! 

Post any links or videos - Derik F. is giving it his all, and when it comes to raw strength, its going to be interesting as a lot of these bodybuilders will go through any lengths to protect their claim to fame and pride!


----------



## @(almost)ANYcost (Oct 1, 2010)

@(almost)ANYcost said:


> *Who is going to be in the Expo Saturday to watch this Showdown!?*
> 
> Its going to be very exciting, as I believe Stan can lay waste to them all... but I'm interested to see how the new pound-for-pound rules and the ability for NPC National Competitors to enter will change the dynamic!
> 
> Post any links or videos - Derik F. is giving it his all, and when it comes to raw strength, its going to be interesting as a lot of these bodybuilders will go through any lengths to protect their claim to fame and pride!



D. Farnsworth crushed it against Pak Man and Pete - awesome show... I saw cameras there so it might have been streamed live on BB.com?


----------

